# Hybrid Duck? What kind is this?



## billybillybilly (Dec 22, 2011)

Anyone have any idea what kind of hybrid this is? Bought to call cabelas and take it to them...


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

just my guess since we havent seen up close pics of the bird....going with a pintail/mallard


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

clint_hay said:


> just my guess since we havent seen up close pics of the bird....going with a pintail/mallard


X2 from the pics it's a pinnie/mallard or wig/mallard. Either way it will look good on the wall. :beer:


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

Mallard/widgen. I shot one back in '98. Looked almost the same except mine had more white on top of the wings.


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

Pintail/Mallard/Widgeon sounds crazy but sorta looks like the three! Wish I had shot that. Where did you harvest that duck.


----------



## billybillybilly (Dec 22, 2011)

Shot it in Jack County Texas... We get some crazy ducks, we also shot a luecistic gadwall last year!


----------



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

Where are you guys getting the pintail at? Definitely a wigeon/mallard cross.


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

pintail/mallard/wigeon i think


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would have to go with wigeon/mallard, don't see the pintail part.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Wigeon/Mallard

or

Coot/Tundra Swan

Gunny


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

Are you having it mounted???


----------



## bustin cheeks (Feb 7, 2011)

mallard and wigeon for sure,,,powder blue bill,,,, look at that short head and neck..

its a beauty


----------



## billybillybilly (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, here is another one that a buddy shot this last weekend! This one was shot in Wise county... Gadwall x Mallard
And they will both be mounted!

http://thehuntinggame.blogspot.com
My website I post a lot of ducks as well as other stuff!


----------



## surfscoter (Jun 9, 2011)

wigeon mallard. I don't see any pintail in it at all.

I shoot lots and lots of pintail too.


----------

